# Calamity and Chase photos



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

SOOOOOOO cute! I love the last picture of Chase! He's going to be gorgeous! Calamity too. Love her name BTW.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

They are so adorable!!! 

They have such regal faces, just stunning foals they are ^^


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you for the nice comments!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice foals. I like the filly. She's gonna be very flashy. I'm sure the will come around in no time.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

They are just gorgeous! Love the names you picked out too!


----------



## Sterling Acres (Sep 22, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> They are just gorgeous! Love the names you picked out too!


Thank you. It's been tough but so far those are the names that have seemed to stick.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is all I can say. How do you manage to keep getting these beautiful colored, and conformed horses? You are very lucky!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I feel so bad. It's been raining the last two days. The highs today were only in the 40's. Poor Calamity was looking like she was not happy to be out in the rain. Chase (just like any guy) didn't seem to mind the rain at all.

I can't wait until we finish working the calves and then (thankfully) I will have all my stalls back inside the barn!


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

I loove Calamity! She is stunning. Hopefully you'll post pics of her as she grows!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

lollipop said:


> I loove Calamity! She is stunning. Hopefully you'll post pics of her as she grows!


Definately!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, gorgeousness!! I am so jealous that you always end up with such nice babies ;p.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Wow, gorgeousness!! I am so jealous that you always end up with such nice babies ;p.


My blue roan keeps growing, and I'll be begging you to come get her. I swear she's gotta be close to 15 hands now. I'll need a ladder when I ride her next spring.

What do you think of this guy? He was at the production sale today. He's a 1/2 brother to my dun colt that you like. The sire is the same. This picture doesn't do him justice, but for a paint, I thought he was gorgeous.










And no...he did not come home with me. The production sale was horrible. Great looking foals with good pedigrees going anywhere from $65-200. The market was definately a buyer's market...but I felt so bad for the sellers. Most of the foals were sold with papers and halters. Heck, $65 doesn't cover the halter, papers and gas to get to the sale.  It made me really sad. (Only wanted to come home with 2 though...one grulla colt (went for $180) and this grulla paint colt.(went for $260))


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he really is a cutie, though I am not a huge fan of paints. I do love a good dun horse though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Wow, he really is a cutie, though I am not a huge fan of paints. I do love a good dun horse though.


Christmas is coming up...gotta stocking big enough? LOL! She isn't a dun, but I think I could squeeze that blue roan in there.

Btw...there were SO many duns at the sale today. I was drooling most the day. Sure was hard to pass them up. Those were the ones that were selling for $65. I was horrified. The only foals that brought more $$ were grullas and the above paint.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He was in the same pen as a couple of duns. (one might be a grulla) I drooled. Alot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can make my stocking as big as it needs to be. Can I add my Brother's stocking to the fireplace too? He is in need of another good horse (and he would kill for Errowyn, that's his fave color).


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Chase and Calamity are settling in real well. They are leading, standing tied, I can pick up all 4 feet, load, and will trot next to me when asked. Calamity still has some edema from her surgery. Talked to the vets today and they will be stopping by on Thursday to look at her.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Glad to hear they're doing well! Lily is about at the same groundwork level as your two now. She still gets a little attitudy sometimes, but she is a pony!  :lol: We're working on lunging and tail handling now.... "yay" Not excited about the tail part....


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Chase's papers are finally done. He has a name! CSG Duns of Steel!


----------

